# training with cagence



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good morning all. I purchased myself a 2010 tarmac elite and love it. I had them place a basic computer on it. As im messing with it I noticed it has cadence on it. I seem to cruise comfortably at 80-85 rpm so what is the best way to train monitoring cadence.I have read a little about and just dont seem to get it can someone explian it so i understand. Im an old fat guy Ill never be fast but love to ride. thanks


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Evidently I cant spell the title should be training with cadence.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not a coach, nor am I an elite rider, but I ride hard and want to get better. My take on cadence has more been "am I in an appropriate gear?" When I first started riding I tended to ride at 85 rpm. As my "spin" got better, I found myself riding more comfortably around 95-100 rpm. From there I used it as a reminder, i.e. oxygen-deprived brain starts not thinking clearly and I'm either spinning way too high or mashing a low gear, to find the right gear. 

Again, I'm no coach but my impressions are that riding at higher rpm can be a good aerobic workout, while maintaining a lower cadence (but not too low that you're putting undue stresses on your joints) can be a "strength" workout. Also forcing yourself to work at different rates provides deep stimulation across a range of situations you'll come across in a race.


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. so i should mix days of high cadence 95-100 to days of moderate 80-85 with days of 70-80 pushing heavier gears.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Focus on effort (power) and choose a gear that feels good.

Use different cadences as a way to break up the monotony of an indoor workout. 

In and of itself, cadence is not all that important, provided you are not pedaling stupid fast or slow during normal cycling. At times we need to be outside the normal range of 75-110rpm (e.g. accelerations, sprints and climbing steep grades when we don't have appropriate gearing) so a bit of a mix is a good thing but it's the effort level that matters most, not the rate we are turning the cranks.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

JMKB2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. so i should mix days of high cadence 95-100 to days of moderate 80-85 with days of 70-80 pushing heavier gears.


Doesn't necessarily have to be one day of just pushing a harder gear and another of high cadence. You could do things like try and hold a gear on short rolling hills so that you're not spinning out while going downhill but avoid having to stand up to turn your pedals. That gives you both all in the same ride!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Cadence finds that balance between too fast and thus taxing your heart and lungs and too slow taxing the muslces more.

Your perception of your candence once you calibrate it against the computer for a while is what will matter most. You'll eventually stop paying attention to the cadence once you've put in enough miles.

No matter the gear and speed your turning your pedals the only thing that matters is power output. Spinning a wimpy gear fast isn't really training, nor is grinding a gear so big you bog down.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Along with what Alex and Heath have said, I think the first step (after having a fitted bike+cleats) is to find YOUR cadence. Experiement and see where you feel comfortable, fast, and efficient. Be able to manipulate your gearing to maintain your cadence and the desired zone. 

Once you've mastered the above tasks, then star messing around with the various intervals n stuff.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

I always train with cagence. CAGENCE FLOWING THROUGH MEEEEEEEEEEEE. woooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

saird said:


> I always train with cagence. CAGENCE FLOWING THROUGH MEEEEEEEEEEEE. woooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


At first I thought he was meaning Cajuns...That would be a spicy ride!!!

But in all seriousness, 80-100 is good. I wouldn't bother trying to push harder gears on the flats. (say good-bye to your knees) Just keep it all spinning around.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

saird said:


> I always train with cagence. CAGENCE FLOWING THROUGH MEEEEEEEEEEEE. woooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


How do you keep your cagence flowing? I'm a little...umm..stopped up. Please help!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I luh da' cagence.

It help you da kep trakc o da pedo speed


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

saird said:


> I always train with cagence. CAGENCE FLOWING THROUGH MEEEEEEEEEEEE. woooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


THATS FUNNY THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE:thumbsup:


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

JMKB2 said:


> THATS FUNNY THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE:thumbsup:



Glad to be of service :thumbsup:


----------

